
Lenovo won't refund the Windows fee without an NDA - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080831-lenovo-wont-refund-the-windows-tax-without-an-nda.html
======
rflrob
Why would Lenovo ask for an NDA? Are they trying to avoid retribution from
Microsoft? Is it their attempt to minimize the profile of people who ask for
Windows Tax refunds? The first sounds paranoid, so I suppose it's probably the
second. Refunding people their money seems like an administrative hassle, so
you'd want to minimize that.

As far as not getting an install disc... that's absurd, and I would complain
to Lenovo. Laptops are prone to all kinds of damage, especially on the hard
disk, so you'd think you'd want to be able to reinstall if necessary.

------
qwph
When I bought a Lenovo thinkpad, I ended up paying around $20 extra just to
get XP on it instead of Vista. And it came preinstalled so I didn't get an
installation disc!

